# Day trip to RAK



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Would like to make a day trip to check out RAK
The thing us I am on Visa limbo and can not rent a car

If you like to check RAK and have a car please let me know
Willing to go any day of the week. I am from Spain

I will pay for gas and iftar for the driver

I am in JBR


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't need a visa to rent a car, just passport copy.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

True and false.
I entered with a temporary work visa and do not have a permanent one yet. Can not legally rent and can not trade my license for a local one yet. I am in some sort of limbo
I Just reurned from checking two car rental companies
One will not rent to me and the other will if I pretend to be a tourist.

My offer stands
Want to go to RAK to check it out
Does anyone on the forum want to visit RAK with me?


----------



## Libayne (Aug 20, 2011)

I used to live in RAK. Very quiet town and not much to do tho however the scenery is beautiful and there are places for expats to hang out.

There is the RAK sailing club and the Al Hamra sailing club. I recommend visiting both if you have a lot of time in your hands


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Am willing to take u for free, pm me and we will arrange that


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

You can,not receive private nessages. You need to post more for that
Glad to kniw you want to visit RAK too and thaf you think I can come along for the ride
I am nit picky, just want to get tgere abd do a nit of sigbtseeing, check the beach, the town, some landmark,and other stuff
I understand it is pretty and sort of natural
When is it good for you?
Almost any day is fjne with me unkess I maje some pkan

You put the car and druve I oay the gas and food
Maybe sonebody else wants to join us too


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Good idea, we might make that on this Friday if u don't mind


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

There is nothing to see in RAK. It has nice beach and that's about everything... 
Oh, and Iceland Water Park. If you want to see the city, go to Sharjah, it looks the same, but with more road bumb. 

Anyhow, enjoy the ride


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

RAk is quite city that's true


----------



## newdubai (Aug 21, 2011)

i love RAK. it has a new feeling...


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you coming with us?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are bold enough, have some rock climbing skills, a GPS, and a lot of time(10 hours) then check out the stairway to heaven climb. A very difficult climb and descente, but the views were magnificent. The mountains are spectacular and I was glad I did it, but did I suffer at times. I've never hugged rocks as much in my life. So I recommend going to see RAK, it is fantastic!


----------



## Sheili (Aug 21, 2011)

if you want to get to museums in RAK it will be closed on friday during Ramadan


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

all the city will be closed, i think it is like driving for 7 hours, looking around and discovering new place .... 

wanna join us :???


----------



## Sheili (Aug 21, 2011)

no the city won't be closed but for example i would like to visit the museum out there. that's why i said it will be closed, just so you know. thanks but i'll pass to hot for my taste for wandering around.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Feel free to join us if u want, while I think this trip will be. Cancelled - the person who suggest it is not responding I ding know what


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I am very sorry but I will be leaving Dubai for a couple of weeks. The good news is I got a three year visa
Hope we can make the trip when I come back


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Cancelled, :'(
It is ok , but am wondering what is the visa which is 3 years I know it is 2 years now, any one can explain ???????


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Got it via Virtuzone from Fujairah
Good for three years till 2014
check vz.ae


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

am not aware about the freezone area's regulations - the ministry of labor formed the visa for 2 years only


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got my new visa 2 weeks ago, it's valid for 3 years.


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

I live in RAK, at Al Hamra Village.
Apart from Ice Land, and the Sailing Clubs, not too much to do... thats what we like about it...very much make your own fun.
glf


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe it is 2 years for most employees and 3 for the directors
I was expecting it to be for 2 years but was happy when I saw it was for 3 years


----------

